# Hosiery



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

Ladies, I am throwing myself at your mercy in the hopes of being enlightened.

It's that time of the season when there are parties left and right and social occasions that require classy gams. Now, I've been having a bit of a hard time with the Lane B's and what they have to offer, so I need em big and sexy. (To accomodate all 420 plus and 6ft of me)
That's right, I need the hook-up on this cause I need to look even better this fall and nothing turns a head faster than a little skirt with some garters showing. That's just me though.
So please any website information and reviews are welcome. 
I thank you,
Ms. J
:bow:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

the lane bryant catalogue has pantyhose that I'm sure would fit you.. i'm not sure if they sell them on their online site or not but i know i've seen the super size pantyhose in their paper catalogues

hope this helps

oh.. also.. i haven't ordered any from them so I don't know the quality  I have gotten some pantyhose lately from Catherines but they are crap now.. I've bought 4 pairs in the past few months and 3 of them were not even completely sewn together and the 4th pair already had a huge runner in it before i put it on... so i'm not recommending Catherine's pantyhose


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

We sell wonderful Stockings and Hold-Ups. They have five inches of lace around the top and are in all sizes to 38" thigh and to 5000lbs plus.

They're not inexpensive but they are verrrry sexy  Dim's readers get 10% discount if you mention it when ordering...

As proof they really do work I'm attaching a picture of myself at around 500lbs wearing some. Please avert your eyes if easily shocked...

Tracey xx 

View attachment OhBaby.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are fabulous, Tracey!! Do the hold-ups stay up really well?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Carrie,

Yes, they do, they have two wide rows of the grippy/sticky stuff so they're excellent at staying put. I used to have real problems with Hold Ups but if I dont use moisturising shower mousse and dont put body lotion or talc on my legs before I go out then they stay up (and fidgit free) with ease.

If you've washed them a few times the sticky starts to fade but you can still wear them fine with a suspender belt. I realised the other day that although we make suspender belts there aren't any of our own ones on the site. I've taken a quick snap of one I'm half way through making which needs the ribbon trim on the suspenders before it's good to go. Its a lousy pic but it has a black satin panel at the front and back and a sheer, stretch lace panel at each side. It has six suspenders, partly because it will hold a stocking up better on a larger thigh, and partly because the boys think it's sexy!

Anyway, back to the Hold Ups, the other thing I like about them is that they have a cute little ruffle at the lower edge of the lace - sorry, I'm all about the frilly stuff! I just happen to have one of them here on my desk so I've taken a pic of it too.

Tracey xx 

View attachment Suspender.jpg


View attachment Whitestock.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm _swooning _over stockings and garters. God help me, I really _am_ a tart.  

That ruffle is adorable, Tracey, and I'm so glad to hear you make garters, too - last year when I was looking I was able to find stockings in my size from a German hosiery company (I'll get them from you, from now on, of course  ), but had the hardest time finding a garter belt anywhere that would fit. This one of yours is much prettier than the one I finally found, too. 

I'm going to have quite a wish list for Christmas this year, starting with the Vanessa basque and ending with lacy thigh-highs.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

What a find!!!! This is so exciting!!! No fishnets though? Any luck finding fishnets in the super size variety?? Anyone?? Anyone?? Bueller??


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> What a find!!!! This is so exciting!!! No fishnets though? Any luck finding fishnets in the super size variety?? Anyone?? Anyone?? Bueller??


I think BBabe pointed us at a site that had 'em in like 10 colors.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I think BBabe pointed us at a site that had 'em in like 10 colors.


There are these, which currently have a top edge measurement of 33 inches, and have dwindled considerably in color offerings. (Sorry.) Look for more after the first of the year.

(Thanks for the shout-out, Jes.)

Tracey, I'm a garter belt freak, and am all hooty at hearing you make one with 6 garters. My favorite ever was a heavily boned victorian corset with 8 (!) really fat garters, purchased at that most righteous fetishwear boutique in the Georgetown section of DC. Wish I could think of the name of the place, they put out a wank-worthy catalogue. Great quality stuff. GOD how I miss being able to fit into that thing.

And I never realized that was you modeling on the Lady-B-Wear site. I love those stockings!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh the mockery of it all!!!

Unfortunately, my thunder thigs are rocking more inches than a pornstar in heat.

(( I shake my fist in defiance and frustration  ))

I've got 42 inches to cover   
Tracey!?!? Will your top hosiery size get me the coveted coverage I so desperately desire?

Thanks for the heads up BB!! :kiss2:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

Speaking of garter belts...

A few years back I used my sewing skills to get the garter belt I needed. I bought two of the largest ones I could find and sew them together. I ended with eight garters holding on to those fishnets for dear life.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 12, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Speaking of garter belts...
> 
> A few years back I used my sewing skills to get the garter belt I needed. I bought two of the largest ones I could find and sew them together. I ended with eight garters holding on to those fishnets for dear life.


Great idea, Ms. J. Also, a basic black or white garter belt can generally be extended with a bra extender.

HipsAndCurves.com always seems to have the widest selection of of big girl garter belts, and they don't break the bank. Most only go up to a 4x, but this little number tops out at 10x.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> FatGirlFishnets.com, which currently have a top edge measurement of 33 inches, and have dwindled considerably in color offerings. (Sorry.) Look for more after the first of the year.
> 
> (Thanks for the shout-out, Jes.)
> 
> ...



I SO wish I had a pair of black fishnets. I must have missed that Fat Gril Fishnets were listing again on Ebay but I've added them to my favourites so I'm definitely in the queue!

I love love love Suspender/Garter Belts! My favourite ever was a black and white striped satin one, all trimmed out in black and white lace with 12 suspenders - very ooh la la! You name the number though and I can make them  (And yay, fat girl advantage cos you'd never fit 12 onto a skinny size!)

And yes, that was me on the Lady B Wear site - to my utter and enduring shame I once endorsed her products. If she still has any pictures of me on her site then she's infringing copyright and I'm going to whisper in the ear of my favourite legal adviser to dip his pen in vitriol and start writing. Long story, dont ask 

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I've got 42 inches to cover
> Tracey!?!? Will your top hosiery size get me the coveted coverage I so desperately desire?



If Tracey can't do it, there must be a way to crochet fishnets by hand to fit bigger thighs. I crochet lace from vintage patterns and vintage thread (which I never end up using on anything) and I don't see why that same weight thread in black wouldn't work. A crochet chain stitch has some natural stretch to it and you could custom size to whatever width you need. I've never seen a pattern for stockings, but it probably wouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> If Tracey can't do it, there must be a way to crochet fishnets by hand to fit bigger thighs. I crochet lace from vintage patterns and vintage thread (which I never end up using on anything) and I don't see why that same weight thread in black wouldn't work. A crochet chain stitch has some natural stretch to it and you could custom size to whatever width you need. I've never seen a pattern for stockings, but it probably wouldn't be too hard to figure out.



I am in awe of anyone who can crochet or knit! Fully fitted stockings might be tricky, the machines which knit the seamless ones we wear today are really REALLY complicated bits of kit, but a quick google turned this up on how to make a pattern for seamed ones.

You've got me thinking now, I'm going to see if I cant find some fishnet type mesh and have a play...

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I am in awe of anyone who can crochet or knit! Fully fitted stockings might be tricky, the machines which knit the seamless ones we wear today are really REALLY complicated bits of kit, but a quick google turned this up on how to make a pattern for seamed ones.
> 
> You've got me thinking now, I'm going to see if I cant find some fishnet type mesh and have a play...



Yay! If you can figure out how to do it, you will save countless numbers from a stockingless existence (and me from going blind trying to crochet black thread).


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2006)

Am I going to have to exercise my FINISH YOUR FIRST PROJECT FIRST! rule, ladies?

(i know, i know. My beads are spread over my entire dining room table)


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 15, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I am in awe of anyone who can crochet or knit! Fully fitted stockings might be tricky, the machines which knit the seamless ones we wear today are really REALLY complicated bits of kit, but a quick google turned this up on how to make a pattern for seamed ones.
> 
> You've got me thinking now, I'm going to see if I cant find some fishnet type mesh and have a play...
> 
> Tracey xx



(longtime lurker, first time poster)

I searched for fishnets forever, to no avail. I had all but given up when I had a great idea for a costume for the vegas bash and fishnets were integral to the finished look. I decided to make my own. A quick visit to:

http://www.tutu.com/ntn_fabric_net.html

a couple of hours of trial and error, and voila, fishnets that easily accomodated my 40" thighs. i ended up using a pattern that was much like the above posted one. i also took the scraps (serged straight up the back with a rolled hem for all my sewing enthusiasts) and some leftover lace and ended up with a killer pair of thigh his. All in all it wasn't cheap- the fishnet fabric was $16 a yard (it took about 5 yards till i figured out what i was doing), but it was well worth it.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool resource! Which of the three fishnets did you end up using? It shows small, medium or large "hole."


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cool resource! Which of the three fishnets did you end up using? It shows small, medium or large "hole."



I shot right down the middle and went for the medium. the holes were kind of smallish though. Next time around I'll go for the large. I took lots of pics, but the texture didn't show up in them, it just looked like I'm wearing black stockings. I'll try to take some new ones and post them.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 15, 2006)

But they are 25 buckaroos

These fishnets go up to a 48'' thigh

http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/Product/Hosiery.html


----------



## rainyday (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, Fatbottom.

Have you tried them yourself, Toods? Did they really stretch? I wonder if those breast lift thingies at the bottom of that page actually work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> But they are 25 buckaroos
> 
> These fishnets go up to a 48'' thigh
> 
> http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/Product/Hosiery.html



I bought a pair of those. They took forever to come but they are of decent quality. Nice but the holes are a bit too fine for my tastes, I would have prefered the holes to be a little bigger.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 18, 2006)

*BeaBea:* I was just about to order stockings from you...glad I saw this thread and the discount mention. Just what color is champagne? You carry a style of stockings I have been looking for for ages... actually I found them at LadyB, but yours are priced where I can actually afford them

About the fishnets from *chubbychasers*: Good quality, extra roomie, and take forever to arrive. I suggest you order by phone instead of online. They were actually too big on me... something I have never run into! 

I just ordered a 5X garter belt and extra garters from this place:http://www.frish.com/. I was looking for something heavy duty, but of course now compared to the ones I've seen linked to in this thread, it looks like my grandmother's garterbelt! It is an interesting site though and has a selection of super sizes.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 18, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi,
> 
> We sell wonderful Stockings and Hold-Ups. They have five inches of lace around the top and are in all sizes to 38" thigh and to 5000lbs plus.
> 
> ...



I was looking at your stockings today and they are beautiful. Question though, my weight falls in the 22/24 size but my height shows under the 30/32 size. Which would I order?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi ConnieLynn,

Thank you!! The champagne is a pale creamy shade of ivory. It's not yellowy, just a gentle pale shade which matches an Ivory Wedding Dress perfectly.

Its always hard to explain colours but if you see a pair on their own you could almost think they are white, it's only when they are next to a pair that ARE white that you realise that they are Champagne (Does that make any sense at all? Lol) Anyway, I've attached a picture which I hope will help.

If you order through the site just order in the usual way and we'll deduct the discount before we deduct the funds from your card. If you'd rather pay by Paypal drop me a line and I'll raise an invoice for you. (And if you are wondering, yes they ARE the exactly the same stockings as LadyB sell as we use the same supplier!)

Hi Ella (and anyone one else), if you are in any doubt as to which size to choose the best way is to measure around your thigh and go by the size that it suggests. If it leads you badly astray and they're too big and end up round your ankles, or are too small and only come to your knees, I'll happily replace them free 

Thanks again
Tracey xx 

View attachment Colours.jpg


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 18, 2006)

Another question: Will buying a bigger stocking mean the stocking is bigger in the leg or will it just come up higher on the thigh?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 18, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> Another question: Will buying a bigger stocking mean the stocking is bigger in the leg or will it just come up higher on the thigh?



Lol, sort of both!

When I took them all out of their packets to measure them they all look the same size and as though they'd barely fit a chopstick. When you stretch them however both the stocking leg and the lace top are larger as the sizes get bigger. If you want to wear them right to the very top of your thigh or you're tall buying a size bigger than the chart suggests will give you extra length.

I have long legs, big thighs and I'm 5ft 9ins tall so I wear a size 8. If I'm out of stock though I can wear size 7 (or even a pinch a size 6), I just have to make the straps on my garter belt a fraction longer as they dont come up as high. 

Hope that helps?
Tracey xx


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks so much. I was looking at your stockings because I really want some but, most stockings I've bought in the past don't fit well so I'm sure you can understand my apprehension. I'm 5'9.5" with 24" calves, I think 32" thighs and my thighs are very long. I want stockings that come to about half way or higher on my thigh, haven't found any thus far. The funny thing is being pearish in shape, I have no problem finding garter belts.


----------



## BeautifulBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Ladies, I am throwing myself at your mercy in the hopes of being enlightened.
> 
> It's that time of the season when there are parties left and right and social occasions that require classy gams. Now, I've been having a bit of a hard time with the Lane B's and what they have to offer, so I need em big and sexy. (To accomodate all 420 plus and 6ft of me)
> That's right, I need the hook-up on this cause I need to look even better this fall and nothing turns a head faster than a little skirt with some garters showing. That's just me though.
> ...



Someone may have already mentioned this - but try the Avenue for panty hose. I think they go up to EEE now and I'm almost 6 feet tall myself and they are NEVER too short! Although I hate panty hose, when I am forced to wear them, the ones from the Avenue make it not so bad


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Oh the mockery of it all!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my thunder thigs are rocking more inches than a pornstar in heat.
> 
> ...


 
why ever didn't you ask me??? i think that my EE avenue fishnets will work for you... want a new pair? they are yours tomorrow... let me know!!!!

(please check out the avenue size chart to see if these will work for you!)


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Sep 21, 2006)

Those Avenue fishnets can be a little misleading. While my thighs, all 40" of them, fit comfortably into the their regular size EE tights and stockings, the fishnets are a no go. There's a line where the fishnet portion of the stocking joins the control top portion and they don't stretch very much at that point. Unfortunately for me that line hits the largest part of my thigh and the results are disastrous *sigh* 

Also, they're not really traditional fishnets; they should bill them as like "hexagonal holed knit stockings"

I do find that if you lop off the control top part and add a band of stretch lace (that seems to be my solution to all life's problems) they're much more comfy


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 21, 2006)

Avenue fishnets are definitely too small for big big girls... sizing is not the same as the pantyhose!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi ConnieLynn,
> 
> Thank you!! The champagne is a pale creamy shade of ivory. It's not yellowy, just a gentle pale shade which matches an Ivory Wedding Dress perfectly.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tracey, order is in and I can't wait to try them! I decided to just go with a couple of pairs in black until I check size, but then I'll be a reg customer... I'm thrilled you have them in 3 packs too!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 21, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Thanks Tracey, order is in and I can't wait to try them! I decided to just go with a couple of pairs in black until I check size, but then I'll be a reg customer... I'm thrilled you have them in 3 packs too!



Hi ConnieLynn,

They've been despatched and are on their way. It's almost impossible to predict how long they will take but I would guestimate around a week or so. Do let me know what you think!

Tracey xx


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried the Just My Size stockings? They claim to go up to a 7X but, when I asked the customer rep the inches that would cover she said, "we don't have that information m'aam". Why not? Anyway, anyone ever tried them?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 22, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Just My Size stockings? They claim to go up to a 7X but, when I asked the customer rep the inches that would cover she said, "we don't have that information m'aam". Why not? Anyway, anyone ever tried them?


The closest thing I see on their site are the thigh-highs, which are hold-ups, and yes, I've tried them. They are indeed plenty big, but the quality may disappoint you.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi ConnieLynn,
> 
> They've been despatched and are on their way. It's almost impossible to predict how long they will take but I would guestimate around a week or so. Do let me know what you think!
> 
> Tracey xx



Hot damn, can't wait! I saw you changed the photos in the hosiery section of your site too...much clearer with the colors


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 22, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The closest thing I see on their site are the thigh-highs, which are hold-ups, and yes, I've tried them. They are indeed plenty big, but the quality may disappoint you.



Define plenty big sugar LOL someone who shall remain nameless said you and I have the same legs. At last measure my thighs were 35"...think they'll fit? I figured from the price that they were wear once quality, but I have a use for disposable stockings


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 23, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Hot damn, can't wait! I saw you changed the photos in the hosiery section of your site too...much clearer with the colors



No problem! Thats customer power in action babe 
Tracey xx


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 24, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Define plenty big sugar LOL someone who shall remain nameless said you and I have the same legs. At last measure my thighs were 35"...think they'll fit?


I remember that! (Quite true, too.) My thighs are about 34 or 35 inches, and my calves are quite thick. I don't remember what size I got, but unless you're much taller than I am (5'4"), they're more than roomy enough for your lovely stems.

But.

Looks like they've raised the price, and they're now more expensive (not accounting for shipping) than Tracey's, which appear to be considerably higher in quality.

They're a completely different animal, in fact. You may want both.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I remember that! (Quite true, too.) My thighs are about 34 or 35 inches, and my calves are quite thick. I don't remember what size I got, but unless you're much taller than I am (5'4"), they're more than roomy enough for your lovely stems.



Yep we are a match  Actually JMS sells them in 3 pair packs for $20, so they are cheap enough to tie to the bedposts or send out to freaky... I mean kinky... I mean sweet admirers

Thanks BB


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 24, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Yep we are a match  Actually JMS sells them in 3 pair packs for $20, so they are cheap enough to tie to the bedposts or send out to freaky... I mean kinky... I mean sweet admirers
> 
> Thanks BB


Oh, I thought that was for one pair.

Never mind, then. Outstanding selection for bondage-y naughties.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 13, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi ConnieLynn,
> 
> They've been despatched and are on their way. It's almost impossible to predict how long they will take but I would guestimate around a week or so. Do let me know what you think!
> 
> Tracey xx



Tracey,

Got to bump this one up and say I LOVE THE STOCKINGS!!! The quality is great, they cling nicely, look great and I really like the ones without the silicone strips. I'm going to order them in every color! Thanks so much  BeaBea is now my stocking store.

Connie


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Connie

Thank You so much for the feedback babe, I really appreciate it!
Dont forget if you enter DIMS in the coupon field you'll get your 10% discount.

Love Tracey xx




ConnieLynn said:


> Tracey,
> 
> Got to bump this one up and say I LOVE THE STOCKINGS!!! The quality is great, they cling nicely, look great and I really like the ones without the silicone strips. I'm going to order them in every color! Thanks so much  BeaBea is now my stocking store.
> 
> Connie


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for some stockings or pantyhose that have a cuban or pointed heel and a seam up the back, to go with all of my 40's -50's vintage attire. 

Like this:







or this:






Does anyone know where I can get these to fit 34" thighs and 63" hips?


----------



## OperaDiva318 (Nov 14, 2006)

*un-lurks for a few minutes* so, i've finally given in and indulged my inner girly-girl in 2 pairs of Tracey's lovely hold-ups...(i'm calling it a justified late 22 birthday present  ) now i just need to find someone to wear them for! *goes back to lurking*


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 14, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> I'm on the lookout for some stockings or pantyhose that have a cuban or pointed heel and a seam up the back, to go with all of my 40's -50's vintage attire.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get these to fit 34" thighs and 63" hips?



I've looked forever...if you find them, please share


----------



## GoddessNoir (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought a pair of Torrid fishnet pantyhose with seams up the back but never wore them. Actually, I've gained weight since I've bought them. I wore them last night for the first time and they were a VERY comfy fit. Just wanted to let you ladies know. I'm 5'10", 24 on top, 28-30 on bottom, 35" thighs, 62" hips and 24" calves and they went right up to my waist comfortably and stayed there all night.


----------

